# Eibach Sportline Springs



## Altima SE-R GiRL (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok big problem- I'm not to familar w/ this type of stuff. But here it is- I lowered my altima with the eibach sportline kit but i only lowered my front b/c i have a system in my trunk that weighs about 150pounds so my back tire is already really low. Ok so i have them on for about month and half- i noticed yesterday ALL FOUR OF MY TIRES (NOT JUST THE FRONT) ARE angled inward at top. Now i understand thats its the camber and sometimes that is ok-but they are really inward. So i ordered the Eibach Camber kit for the front only. I talked to my guy and he said that should fix the problem for the front. Now my problem is the back-Why are my back tires going inward if i didn't even touch it. He said that it just might be that i notice the front and the back was prob. like that the whole time i just never noticed it. Does anyone know anything about this? Should i put the back springs on and the camber kit to even out the car? The parts aren't coming in for a couple of days and I need to drive around - am I doing something harmful to my car and shouldnt drive it? Sorry i know i have a lot of questions- just that i am very concerned about this. Thanks guys for any help!


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Did you get an alignment after you did the lowering springs? Did you drive the car at all before the alignment?

Most of the time - the springs will take some time to settle. This is one of the benefits of lifetime alignments 

If you had the alignment done after the springs - the tech _should_ have told you if it was able to be aligned to spec.


----------



## Altima SE-R GiRL (Jan 23, 2006)

No i didn't get my car aligned yet he said to wait a little bit for the springs to settle. So i drove on them for about a month and a half. But if the Camber Kit will fix my front. Why are my back going inward when i didn't even touch them and what can fix that?


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Changing the front springs has caused a complete change in the suspension geometry. A month and a half is plenty of time to get the springs to settle - take it in for an alignment before your next post becomes "I destroyed my $1000 tires in 3 months"


----------



## Altima SE-R GiRL (Jan 23, 2006)

GMTURBO said:


> Changing the front springs has caused a complete change in the suspension geometry. A month and a half is plenty of time to get the springs to settle - take it in for an alignment before your next post becomes "I destroyed my $1000 tires in 3 months"



Thanks-Yes i am getting my car aligned asap as well as the camber kit put in the front. Would you know why my back is going inward if nothing has been touched in the back? I am thinking about just putting in the back springs to lower the back an inch and as well as the camber kit. But i dont want to make the wrong move!


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

If you were to place 150# of bricks in the trunk (which you have) it is going to compress the springs and change the ride height. This will change the distance between suspension components (kinda like what a set of lowering springs in the front does). A picture of the rear suspension would make it easier to explain...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i have an altima also not an se-r but a 2.5 anyway.. i also have a system that is about 100+ pounds.. and you should def. but the back springs on.. your handling is going to suck.. i mean you have a lowered suspension in the front and nothing in the back.. not good.. a camber kit for the rear is not needed because it is adjustable.. the camber kit is a good idea.. what you should do.. i see you're from new york i live in jersey go to any firestone place and buy lifetime alignment for about 200 or so.. and get it aligned as many times as you want until you get it right.. but i would def. make sure i put the back as well.. the tires looking like they're inward.. its just part of it.. dont worry about the look of it as long as you know the alignment is good.. trust me.. i lowered mine 1.8" and the back looks way lower than the front .. but i dont compromise that balance..


----------

